# 

## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Byś może wielu z Was nie zdaje sobie nawet sprawy z tego że potrafią takie pożary powstawać nawet regularnie w użytkowanych kominach...
Być może nawet wielu nie zdaje sobie sprawy że taki pożar już mieli u siebie...
Nie zawsze go widać wbrew opiniom, a jeśli już, to nie zawsze jest ktoś wtedy w domu i dlatego go nie zauważa...
A z mojego doświadczenia wiem że bywają, lub na pewno będą bywać u co...powiedzmy dziesiątego posiadacza kominka, u co dziesiątego posiadacza pieca na węgiel czy nawet wydawać by się mogło, nowoczesnego pieca na ekogroszek.
Zawsze akurat u tego, który zaniedbał sprawę wizyt kominiarskich w domu.
A powinno się kominiarza przyjmować w roku cztery razy...ktoś tego w ogóle przestrzega...???
Dla wyobraźni - wystarczą dwa tygodnie palenia świeżym, mokrym dębem, brzozą, sosną, trzy, cztery tygodnie palenia kiepskiej jakości węglem...i potem kilka iskier...
Wedle prawa komin po pożarze sadzy nadaje się do wymiany lub całkowitej przebudowy. Jak to zrobić w dopiero co wybudowanym domu???
Myślę że to jest temat warty poruszenia przez Redakcję.
Temat "kultury użytkowania" urządzeń ogniowych i kominów we własnym domu. Tej kultury i świadomości technicznej po prostu brak w naszym społeczeństwie.
Dlaczego? Bardzo proste. Bo większość ludzi zwykle "zlewa" przepisy. I większości ludziom żal jest wydać sto-dwieście złotych więcej na kominiarza, czy kupić drewna z dużym zapasem, by spokojnie przeschło do następnej zimy...
Poddaję pod dyskusję...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pawel78

Nie słyszałem by po pożarze sadzy trzeba było wymieniać komin- np jeśli jest cały? Każdy pożar jest niebezpieczny i każdy chyba o tym wie lub powinien wiedzieć.  Kominy systemowe z wkładką z rury szamotowej są odporne na pożar sadzy. Dla mnie osobiście przepis o sprawdzaniu komina przez kominiarza 4 razy w roku przy piecu na paliwo stałe jest nonsensem. Przy mokrym drewnie lub paląc wilgotny węgiel komin zmniejsza swój przekrój już po 3-4 dniach. Każdy powinien czyścić sam komin ale przynajmniej raz do roku powinien go przejrzeć kominiarz.

----------


## Bigbeat

> Kominy systemowe z wkładką z rury szamotowej są odporne na pożar sadzy.


Wiesz aby, o czym piszesz?
Ceramika nie wytrzyma takich temperatur - popęka. I co z tego, że później będzie wyglądała na całą (bo się nie rozsypie), skoro przestanie być szczelna?
Wykwity na ścianach po kilku latach bankowo, a i inne nieszczęścia mogąsię przydarzyć...



> Dla mnie osobiście przepis o sprawdzaniu komina przez kominiarza 4 razy w roku przy piecu na paliwo stałe jest nonsensem.


Właśnie przy takim kotle nie jest nonsensem.



> Przy mokrym drewnie lub paląc wilgotny węgiel komin zmniejsza swój przekrój już po 3-4 dniach. Każdy powinien czyścić sam komin ale przynajmniej raz do roku powinien go przejrzeć kominiarz.


Jak czyścić komin samemu? Chyba z zewnątrz tylko?

----------


## Forest-Natura

Witam.
Prawo.
Jest po to by go przestrzegać.
Prawo to nie tylko Kodeks Karny, Kodeks Postępowania Cywilnego, to również przepisy pomniejsze, np. budowlane. Ustawy, przepisy wykonawce, normy...
Są stanowione po to, by żyło się bezpieczniej. Załatwiają sprawę bezpieczeństwa za tych, którzy albo nie mają dość wyobraźni, albo nie znają się na jakiejś dziedzinie. Bo nie każdy musi znać się na wszystkim.
Prawo stanowi że posiadacz samochodu musi posiadać polisę OC, stanowi również że musi regularnie poddawać samochód badaniom technicznym. Jeżeli nie ma wymaganych dokumentów, to policja może zabrać mu prawo do kierowania pojazdami, może zabrać mu auto i jeszcze ukarać surowo solidną grzywną pieniężną.
I większość ludzi bojąc się konsekwencji ze strony policji respektuje ww przepisy.
Dlaczego więc ci sami obywatele mają głęboko w poważaniu przepisy budowlane, tyczące się bezpiecznego użytkowania domu, jaki się z ogromnym trudem finansowym i nie tylko, wybudowało?
Bo nie egzekwuje się tych przepisów w naszym kraju. A powinno.
Poprę to przykładem.
Wczorajszy dzień. Sobota - wyjazd na budowę do moich przyszłych klientów, gdzie będę kominek robił. Budowa jeszcze w stanie surowym otwartym. I bardzo dobrze jak się okazało że tak wcześnie do tematu się podeszło.
Po przyjeździe pierwsze moje zdanie - trzeba albo rozwalić komin i zbudować go na nowo, albo przebudować więźbę dachową.

Komin przesunięty względem jego fundamentowania o 20 cm w prawo. Kanał dymowy do kominka podkuty o około 4 cm bo elementy więźby nie zmieściły się wedle projektu. Drewniane krokwie oparte o podkucie, zaledwie 8-9 cm od ognia i dymu. Nie zachowane żadne, wymagane prawem budowlanym  odległości pomiędzy elementami palnymi (drewnem) a kominem. Z każdej strony.
Na hasło "pożar sadzy" inwestorzy reagują ze zrozumieniem. Znają, wiedzą jak wygląda i jak wygląda komin po czymś takim. Miał miejsce u ich rodziny (czy bliskich znajomych - nie pamiętam). Przedstawiam im następującą sytuację: trafi im się mokre drewno do kominka, popalą kilka tygodni, potem jedna iskra, i w kominie mamy 1000-1200 stopni. Wewnątrz. Na zewnątrz popękanej cegły będzie jakieś połowę mniej, czyli około 600 stopni.
Suche drewno zapala się przy 180 stopniach C...
Dopiero wtedy widzą błąd wykonawczy. Mają prawo - nie muszą znać się na budowie. Ma na tym znać się ekipa murarzy robiąca komin, cieśle robiący więźbę i przede wszystkim inżynier nadzoru na ich budowie.
Spotkało się tu trzech idiotów. Właśnie powyższych, murarz, cieśla i inspektor. Czwartym byłby kominiarz, który (idę o zakład) pewnie odebrał by ten komin bez problemu. Bo budowa jest wykonywana przez dewelopera i pewnie nikt tu nikomu "problemów robić nie będzie". Byle kaska spływała regularnie od inwestorów.
I dla tego są przepisy...
Zabezpieczają przed idiotami.
Ja to nazywam *"zabezpieczeniem przed popełnieniem podwójnego błędu"*. Na swój użytek.
Jeżeli w którymś momencie zawiodło pewne ogniwo, to być może stosując się do przepisów w dalszym postępowaniu będzie wszystko ok. Podejrzewam, że gdyby ten komin był regularnie czyszczony tak jak nakazuje prawo, czyli 4 razy w roku, to raczej nigdy do pożaru sadzy by w nim nie doszło. I wszystko, choć zrąbane od podstaw, funkcjonowało by długie lata. A inwestor żył by z błogą nieświadomością tego, że żyje na małej "bombce".
Ale dobrze, że wyszło tak jak wyszło...tyle że teraz inwestorzy są w kolejnym stresie, bo czeka ich pewnie długa batalia z deweloperem, wykonawcami, nadzorem...czyli z "idiotami" (w tym konkretnie przypadku). A jak sami podejrzewacie ciężko się z takimi walczy o swoje.
Nie róbmy z siebie idiotów.
Stosujmy się do przepisów, dzięki którym będzie nam się mieszkało w "dorobku całego swojego życia" bezpiecznie.
Tych mówiących o częstszych niż by się to wydawało nawet potrzebne, wizytach kominiarskich - również.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Afrodyta

Na widok tego cuda   :ohmy:  "sierść" mi się zjeżyła na karku!
Wiesz co *Forest-Natura*, ja jestem baba, ale nawet ja BABA nie mogę przyjąć takiego komina.  A co dopiero palić w nim.  Jak pamięcią sięgam, nigdy komina "łamanego" nie widziałam. To jest istna katastrofa. 

My przestrzegamy zasad  :big grin:   (pewnie w 90%) kominiarz do naszego komina zagląda 3x w roku. Mało? Nie. Dlaczego? Bo Duży kupił wycior i komin w sezonie czyści średnio co 2 tyg. Sam, własnoręcznie (do pomocy ma odważnik 5kg) Oczywiście piec też czyści. 

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że po wizycie kominiarza Duży i tak ZAWSZE poprawiał robotę. Nawet zrobiliśmy drugi siber/szyber na strychu, żeby kominiarz nie musiał wchodzić na dach, bo niebezpiecznie. Jakość prac dalej pozostawia dużo do życzenia  :Evil:  Komin niewyczyszczony od strychu w górę, sadze nie do końca wybrane z komina (ostatnio wybrałam jeszcze 3/4 wiadra :ohmy:  ) i pozostawione przy kominie :Evil:  jakby nie można było wrzucić do metalowego wiadra na popiół.
Każdy świstek od kominiarza należy zachowywać! Zawsze jest podkładka, że było czyszczone.

Tak właściwie to jaki jest zakres pracy kominiarza przy 4-krotnej wizytacji w roku? Czy tylko ja jestem czepialska?

----------


## FlashBack

jakis czas temu zwrac uwage pewnemu inw.
- mowie prosze nie palic czym popadnie w kominku bo to, moze zabolec  :big grin: 
inw. - eeetam nic sie nie stanie.
- mowie o'k. wszak nigdy nie mieliscie kominka nawet pieca "to przeciez wy doskonale wiecie  :wink:  jak sie takie urzadzenie prawidlowo ekploatuje"  :big grin: 
wczoraj zjaral sie komin  :big grin:

----------


## kubas75

Czy ktoś może mi obrazowo wyjaśnić jak wygląda pożar komina?

----------


## Martinezio

Np. tak:

----------


## kamykkamyk2

A jak się pali raz, góra dwa razy w tygodniu, przeważnie w weekend, tylko  w sezonie grzewczym to co ile muszę robić przegląd kominiarski?
 Dodaje, że sam czyszczę komin 2 razy podcxzas sezonu grzewczego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A jak się pali raz, góra dwa razy w tygodniu, przeważnie w weekend, tylko  w sezonie grzewczym to co ile muszę robić przegląd kominiarski?
>  Dodaje, że sam czyszczę komin 2 razy podcxzas sezonu grzewczego.


Tak rzadkie palenie może i ma jakieś tam znaczenie przy czyszczeniu komina ale czy również zasadne jak to do którego wzywamy fachowca-kominiarza?Taki kominiarz niestety musi wykazać się wszechstronnością,wiedzą ,która pozwoli na psychiczny spokój jego z wykonanej usługi i domowników,że ta usługa nie skupiła się tylko na stricte wyczyszczeniu komina,wybraniu sadzy.Pisząc o wszechstronności kominiarza miałem na myśli jego wiedzę i doświadczenie z różnych dziedzin.

----------


## Wojtek R

przy okazji czym powinno się czyścić komin z wkładem żaroodpornym ? 

W.

----------


## M K

> przy okazji czym powinno się czyścić komin z wkładem żaroodpornym ? 
> 
> W.


Najlepiej szczotką  :big grin:  
Chociaż jeden gość twierdził, że dobrze mu się czyści komin starą choinką  :big grin:

----------


## adi_

czyms czym nie porysujesz tej blachy bo zacznie rdzewiec w srodku i ja szlak trafi a potem reszte komina  
do normalnego komina jest uzywana  kula metalowa i do tego druty a do stali kula plastikowa i druty ale nie ze stali tylko plastik  a raczej pcv

----------


## jm1964

Ze 30 lat temu przeżyłem pożar sadzy w kominie. I - w przeciwieństwie do opinii Foresta - nie dało się tego nie zauważyć  :smile:  Najprzód sadza zapaliła się w piecu kaflowym - bardzo starym, do przestawienia. Wtedy zobaczyłem ile stary piec ma szczelin - raczej nigdy nie oglądamy pieca oświetlonego od wewnątrz - w ilu miejscach szczeliny "się świecą". Im bardziej piec się rozpalał, tym bardziej "huczał" komin. Najciekawszy był efekt, kiedy spalanie rozpoczęło się we właściwym, pionowym przewodzie kominowym. Jedyne skojarzenie - silnik odrzutowy! A komin dawna szkoła 12 x 12"  nie to, co dzisiejsze rachityki  :smile:  Płomień z dopalanych gazów był ponad dachem niemal niewidoczny ale sięgał pionowo minimum na 2 metry ponad komin. Wyglądał jak wielki palnik gazowy albo odrzutowiec. Prędkość spalin na wylocie musiała też być znaczna, bo pamiętam, że po wybiegnięciu na dwór nadal słyszałem dźwięk zbliżony do pomruku grzmotu, a ziemia pod nogami delikatnie drżała.  Podwórze oświetlała dośc upiorna, drgająca pomarańczowa łuna. Udało mi się polać komin na strychu kilkoma wiadrami wody - pewnie to uratowało nas od pożaru. Ogień od wewnątrz komina "przeświecał" niemal przez wszystkie (!) spoiny między cegłami - czyli cały komin "się rozlazł" -  niedostateczna dla takich ekstremalnych warunków "pracy" rozszerzalność cieplna spowodowała spękanie i rozszczelnienie na całej wysokości. Szczerze mówiąc do dziś nie wiem, czemu więźba dachowa oparta zresztą o komin się nie zapaliła. Tylko Opatrzność Boska - inaczej nie umiem sobie tego wytłumaczyć. Do dziś pamiętam swoje przerażenie - jak się zacznie palić od strychu to nikt nie ugasi...

Kominiarz - naprawdę może przynieść szczęście, kiedyś nawet gwarantowała to książeczka kontroli kominiarskiach z obowiązkowym wpisem co kwartał.

----------


## mgielsk

> Ze 30 lat temu przeżyłem pożar sadzy w kominie. I - w przeciwieństwie do opinii Foresta - nie dało się tego nie zauważyć  Najprzód sadza zapaliła się w piecu kaflowym - bardzo starym, do przestawienia. Wtedy zobaczyłem ile stary piec ma szczelin - raczej nigdy nie oglądamy pieca oświetlonego od wewnątrz - w ilu miejscach szczeliny "się świecą". Im bardziej piec się rozpalał, tym bardziej "huczał" komin. Najciekawszy był efekt, kiedy spalanie rozpoczęło się we właściwym, pionowym przewodzie kominowym. Jedyne skojarzenie - silnik odrzutowy! A komin dawna szkoła 12 x 12"  nie to, co dzisiejsze rachityki  Płomień z dopalanych gazów był ponad dachem niemal niewidoczny ale sięgał pionowo minimum na 2 metry ponad komin. Wyglądał jak wielki palnik gazowy albo odrzutowiec. Prędkość spalin na wylocie musiała też być znaczna, bo pamiętam, że po wybiegnięciu na dwór nadal słyszałem dźwięk zbliżony do pomruku grzmotu, a ziemia pod nogami delikatnie drżała.  Podwórze oświetlała dośc upiorna, drgająca pomarańczowa łuna. Udało mi się polać komin na strychu kilkoma wiadrami wody - pewnie to uratowało nas od pożaru. Ogień od wewnątrz komina "przeświecał" niemal przez wszystkie (!) spoiny między cegłami - czyli cały komin "się rozlazł" -  niedostateczna dla takich ekstremalnych warunków "pracy" rozszerzalność cieplna spowodowała spękanie i rozszczelnienie na całej wysokości. Szczerze mówiąc do dziś nie wiem, czemu więźba dachowa oparta zresztą o komin się nie zapaliła. Tylko Opatrzność Boska - inaczej nie umiem sobie tego wytłumaczyć. Do dziś pamiętam swoje przerażenie - jak się zacznie palić od strychu to nikt nie ugasi...
> 
> Kominiarz - naprawdę może przynieść szczęście, kiedyś nawet gwarantowała to książeczka kontroli kominiarskiach z obowiązkowym wpisem co kwartał.


w przeciwieństwie do mnie masz dar opowiadania  :big lol: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

Przed wielu laty mieszkałem w domu piętrowym ( taka kostka z płaskim dachem z lat 70-tych). Komin był budowany z pełnej cegły.Przeżyłem kilka takich zapaleń sadzy pomimo,że spalany był tylko węgiel lub koks.
Rzeczywiście huk potężny i drżenie posadzki w piwnicy. Z komina jak z dyszy silnika odrzutowego szedł czerwono-pomarańczowy płomień na wysokość 1-2 metry, a dalej iskry.Trwało to zawsze do minuty. Żeby zatrzymać trzeba było zamknąć w piecu dopływ powietrza.
Na tynku nie widać było żadnych pęknięć tynku,ani na zewnątrz,ani wewnątrz domu.Może temu że cegła była solidna,a zaprawa w której nie żałowano cementu.
W każdym bądź razie nie polecam takich wrażeń. A dzisiejsze kominy tzw. systemowe to po czymś takim rzeczywiście nadają się do wymiany.

----------


## Greengaz

Paulinka_God na FM zajmuje się głównie spamowaniem.

----------


## maxb

Widziałem w życiu kilka płonących kominów, wszystkie przypadki spowodowane były traktowaniem pieca jak śmietnika bądź utrzymywaniem na piecu temperatury 40 stopni bo przecież w domu ciepło (jeśli jest ciepło to po co palić w piecu?  :bash:  ). Jedno i drugie kończy się zasmołowaniem komina i w rezultacie tworzeniem idealnego podłoża dla ognia. Piec ma być tak uzbrojony żeby utrzymywać na nim przynajmniej 70 stopni i materiał do palenia musi być "w miarę" suchy. Po sezonie palenia w odpowiedni sposób komin ceramiczny ma lśnić wewnątrz (zresztą murowany też tylko tam i tak się trochę osadza popiołu na spoinach). Wystarczy w nim z góry na dół przejechać kamerą inspekcyjną i zaraz widać jak piec/komin jest traktowany  :smile:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Ano właśnie. Włażę z kulą na dach raz na trzy lata... może szufelka sadzy.

----------

